# I can not install MySQL



## unix44 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi all, I have a problem with MySQL. ( OS - FreeBSD 6.4). When I try install MySQL-server 5. I get an error.


```
cc: .libs/bmove.o: No such file or directory 
*** Error code 1 
1 error 
*** Error code 1 
1 error 
*** Error code 2 
1 error 
*** Error code 1 

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-client. 
*** Error code 1 

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server. 

 cc -DDEFAULT_CHARSET_HOME=\"/usr/local\" -DDATADIR=\"/var/db/mysql\" -DDEFAULT_HOME_ENV=MYSQL_HOME -DDEFAULT_GROUP_SUFFIX_ENV=MYSQL_GROUP_SUFFIX -DDEFAULT_SYSCONFDIR=\"/usr/local/etc\" -DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/local/share/mysql\" -DDONT_USE_RAID -DMYSQL_CLIENT -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include -DDBUG_OFF -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -MT manager.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/manager.Tpo -c manager.c -o manager.o >/dev/null 2>&1 
mv -f .deps/manager.Tpo .deps/manager.Plo 
/usr/local/bin/libtool --preserve-dup-deps --tag=CC    --mode=compile cc -DDEFAULT_CHARSET_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DDATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DDEFAULT_HOME_ENV=MYSQL_HOME  -DDEFAULT_GROUP_SUFFIX_ENV=MYSQL_GROUP_SUFFIX  -DDEFAULT_SYSCONFDIR="\"/usr/local/etc\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\"" -DDONT_USE_RAID -DMYSQL_CLIENT -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include       -DDBUG_OFF -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -MT get_password.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/get_password.Tpo -c -o get_password.lo get_password.c 
*** Error code 1 
 cc -DDEFAULT_CHARSET_HOME=\"/usr/local\" -DDATADIR=\"/var/db/mysql\" -DDEFAULT_HOME_ENV=MYSQL_HOME -DDEFAULT_GROUP_SUFFIX_ENV=MYSQL_GROUP_SUFFIX -DDEFAULT_SYSCONFDIR=\"/usr/local/etc\" -DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/local/share/mysql\" -DDONT_USE_RAID -DMYSQL_CLIENT -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include -DDBUG_OFF -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -MT get_password.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/get_password.Tpo -c get_password.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/get_password.o 
 cc -DDEFAULT_CHARSET_HOME=\"/usr/local\" -DDATADIR=\"/var/db/mysql\" -DDEFAULT_HOME_ENV=MYSQL_HOME -DDEFAULT_GROUP_SUFFIX_ENV=MYSQL_GROUP_SUFFIX -DDEFAULT_SYSCONFDIR=\"/usr/local/etc\" -DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/local/share/mysql\" -DDONT_USE_RAID -DMYSQL_CLIENT -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include -DDBUG_OFF -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -MT get_password.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/get_password.Tpo -c get_password.c -o get_password.o >/dev/null 2>&1 
mv -f .deps/get_password.Tpo .deps/get_password.Plo 
1 error 
*** Error code 1 
1 error 
*** Error code 2 
1 error 
*** Error code 1 

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-client. 
*** Error code 1 

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server.
```

Install:

```
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server
make install clean
```
In what problem and where error, prompt me.
P.S.: ports are update


----------

